# Looking for a Wolf Fish/Orino/Other for trade in or around NEWMARKET



## The ClockWork Elf (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello everybody! I am desperately looking for a wolf fish or any other fish that is so vicious it must be kept solitary.

I am looking for one big impressive fish for my 65 gallon (which I plan to upgrade to about 90 - 100 gallons)

I have heard some species of wolf fish could live in my 65 gall tall for life, and their attitude and aggression is exactly what I am looking for. Similarly, Orino cichla are big, just as aggressive I think and they are active which is a plus for me.

So, I am looking to trade my 7 cichlids for one of those, or whatever you have that is very interesting and matches what I am looking for.

I have looked everywhere to find these fish and I cannot find them, so I am looking for some assistance in tracking them down 

here is what I am offering to anybody with a wolf fish or Orino cichla -

video of 6 of the fish I am offering for trade:






The FlowerHorn (which I rescued from a giant flowerhorn beating after I made that video):



I am open to any other ideas as well (besides wolf fish and orino, what could live in a 65 gal for a while and is extremely vicious?)

If anybody could help me track down one of the fish I mentioned or any you think may be a good fit for me, please contact me

Thanks!


----------



## The ClockWork Elf (Dec 2, 2011)

nobody knows anybody with some wolf fish, orinos or kelberi they would like to trade? I would love a smaller Pbass or Wolf fish in my tank rather than the cichlids I currently have... I gave them a good run but they just aren't for me I think.

I just don't know how somebody hasn't jumped on this... lol I am offering 6 - 7 fish for one  now that's a good deal!

If anybody could help me locate one of the fish I'm interested in, please email me at [email protected] or text me at 289 380 6200.

Thanks!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Replies will come in time.

However, try posting it in this area instead of here http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey,

If you cant find something on GTAA the LFS's below have some:

Dragon Aquarim next to BA's Mississauga had this 15 odd inch Wolffish for sale if your 
interested. 

Menagarie also has some wicked predators, not that big if your interested. 

Cheers!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Groovychild said:


> Hey,
> 
> If you cant find something on GTAA the LFS's below have some:
> 
> ...


That's an Aimara @ dragon aquarium

$900


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

i saw some at aquatic kingdom in mississauga off dundas street


----------



## The ClockWork Elf (Dec 2, 2011)

Would Menagarie or dragon aquarium be willing to do trades? I don't know how I would get to Mississauga though...


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Dragon had a wolf in there on the weekend but it was sold .. at $400...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Someone on Kijiji is selling a 5" black wolf fish (Hoplias Macropthalmus) for $300.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...fish-Hoplias-Macropthalmus-W0QQAdIdZ338256641


----------

